# Seiko 5, good watch to own?



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm still an automatic watch virgin, but after looking around here and the net, it seems the Seiko 5 is a good watch, am I right?

I see it from creation watches at a reduced price below:

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-automatic-sports-89/seiko-5-military-automatic-nylon-mens-watch-snk805k2-1716.html

Is it a good purchase, at that price it seems quite good, and has good reviews. I'd go for the canvas strap, as I dislike bracelets.

I know there's another Seiko thread today, but I don't want to hijack someone else's thread.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Seikos are in my opinion the best watches on a budget one can buy but many people run away from Seiko 5s. I don't like them either and I think their design/logo is kind of bad.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

They are cracking little watches I got this one at christmas










Comfy to wear and a robust little watch


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I know sod-all about watches, but I do like an auto movement. Looks a nice watch for a day-wearer.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent watches you can't go wrong for the money!

1. Shockproof 2. Water proof/resistant 3. Automatic 4. Day 5. Date

Cheers Martin


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

They do what they say on the tin. Excellent watches. I had one for many years, gave it away and it was still going strong several years later. I never had it serviced and neither did the second owner. :notworthy:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

They are good but if I were you I would shell out more for the levels above the 5 range.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

gimli said:


> Seikos are in my opinion the best watches on a budget one can buy but many people run away from Seiko 5s. I don't like them either and I think their design/logo is kind of bad.


 Each to their own, but I think the design of my '5' Sea Urchin is pretty good


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Nowt wrong with the mini monster










Kev


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you get the military one on Amazon from uk sellers for around the same price...worth a look.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Foxdog said:


> Each to their own, but I think the design of my '5' Sea Urchin is pretty good


 Yeah, some look great, like yours.  As someone else said, I would advise OP to save up and get something better, unless he likes the design in which case go for it.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Last time I looked Roy had a second d hand one for £29 

I've a green one, and its no omega, but for the price it is fantastic, and while small, looks brilliant


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

The designs okay, I quite like it, and you can't knock the price. I was thinking it might be a sturdy little basic every-day wear watch.

Seiko are good from all accounts, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

The only Seiko 5 I have is this seiko Atlas. Great watch, love it, reliable, solid lump and pick up, set it and off it goes. My only criticism would be he power reserve isn't that great. That said it's cracking value and I love the looks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

you cant go wrong IMO, where else can you get a quality auto for that price?


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

I am on my second. The first one worked well in the beginning. Then it started keeping time very erraticly after about a month. At about 6 weeks, it would only hold about 2 hours of reserve power. Overall it was generally craptastic.

I ordered replacement about a month ago and haven't had any issues yet. It doesn't look as good as my Hamilton, but it still looks good, and i like the way it fits much better than the hammy. Provided it continues working as it should, I think it's a decent watch.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Because of if it's ubiquity, I would go as far as to say it's the most reliable movement money can buy. How's that?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine sais hi. I've seen stories of issues, be it time keeping or cracked display backs, but they seem an exception not a rule. Mine has been faultless


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

james brodie said:


> Because of if it's ubiquity, I would go as far as to say it's the most reliable movement money can buy. How's that?


 I would rather the 4R movements, they are more expensive but still reasonable even as a first buy.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Just to add to the pics....



Great auto.....go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

If you're slightly younger than some of us and want a contemporary look with larger face, this for £110 is perfect , just change to canvas strap as will look great:

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-automatic-sports-89/seiko-5-sports-automatic-24-jewels-japan-made-srp619j1-srp619j-mens-watch-8615.html


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I would thoroughly recommend any Seiko auto. The 5 logo seems to put some people off, but it doesn't bother me. I have one or several !


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Got one a few years ago for £30 or so from eBay - just for fun. Great little watch - a real workhorse, and everyone should have one.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

hughlle said:


> Last time I looked Roy had a second d hand one for £29


 This one

http://rltwatches.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=64&product_id=176


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Does Seiko still make automatic movements that can't be manually wound? If so, I'd avoid buying a watch that uses one of these particular movements. Unless you're going to wear such a watch pretty much all the time (thus keeping it wound) having to rhythmically wave your arm up and down whenever you want to get the thing started is not a cool look!

If I was considering my first automatic watch I'd be looking at something using the Swiss ETA 2824-2.


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I've decided to buy it, based on my own judgement and the recommendations. Can't wait to get a little parcel in the post now.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

ABaird3 said:


> I've decided to buy it, based on my own judgement and the recommendations. Can't wait to get a little parcel in the post now.


 I'm betting that you won't be disappointed, Seiko 5s are probably the best 'bang for buck' pieces in the world of watches. Solid movements, well made cases and functionality well beyond their price point. If you don't like bracelets, learn to change straps and you can have a variety of looks by getting some nice leather ones to go on it, which will make it look even nicer. I hope that you enjoy it and that it encourages to delve into more mechanicals...  .


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I bitched my 5 up a tad, by putting it in a Seiko 7002 case.
Not for the OCD'ers out there as the dial is a min offset!


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

ABaird3 said:


> I've decided to buy it, based on my own judgement and the recommendations. Can't wait to get a little parcel in the post now.


 I bet you'll love it. I bought my first two Seiko's last week (not 5's), and I'm delighted with both. The newer one is 20+ years old. The older one is 30+ years old.

Seiko 5's get a good press generally.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

rhaythorne said:


> Does Seiko still make automatic movements that can't be manually wound? If so, I'd avoid buying a watch that uses one of these particular movements. Unless you're going to wear such a watch pretty much all the time (thus keeping it wound) having to rhythmically wave your arm up and down whenever you want to get the thing started is not a cool look!
> 
> If I was considering my first automatic watch I'd be looking at something using the Swiss ETA 2824-2.


 They can't be manually wound, but a quick flick of the wrist is hardly the end of the world. I've got an old seiko 5 movement which is loose in a drawer and you've only got to pick it up to get it moving.

I can't recommend them highly enough. they are pretty much indestructible.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd forgotten this story, but around a decade ago I was in a meeting with around a dozen sales director's. That evening we all got pretty pissed and me being the watch observant one, as I'd noticed a few under their cuffs, asked them all what watch they were wearing. I had my 1970 Omega and was expecting these successful guys to have something of a similar ilk. An incredible SEVEN had a derivation of a Seiko 5 in bracelet form! What I found remarkable is that they're hardly easily available in British shops as gifts, so they probably went to a deal of trouble to get them (not many were buying off internet). That auto sweeping hand HAS got a certain status, but as someone (Ronnie Barker advertising Sekonda) once said: 'Nobody got rich by wasting money'. Also, for quite a few years Seiko was a pretty expensive brand relative to the other household names (still is many would say), so the status, whilst hardly a Rolex, was never to be sniffed at.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Think you will be happy with your Seiko 5. I've a few of them that have been very reliable & as others have said great value for money. For now just enjoy the wait for it to arrive. :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

5's are superb value for money. This little beauty was less than 40 quid delivered.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> 5's are superb value for money. This little beauty was less than 40 quid delivered.


 That is a lovely watch, can I ask if it has a model number? and where did you get it from?


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Graham, I'm sorry but for the life of me I can't remember the model of this watch and I've just spent 10 mins looking through my lot. I can tell you it came from http://www.skywatches.com.sg/ though. (and they have a million to choose from) :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm certainly looking forward to it, Tuesday it's supposed to come. I've not a had a new watch since the January sales, so I've been good.

And I'll lose my automatic virginity, I hope it's gentle with me. :laugh:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Well... what's the verdict? Or did you start a new post that I missed?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very good deals on Seiko auto's can be found - have a look on creation watches maybe? Or better still or Roy's RLT shop


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Jdp said:


> Well... what's the verdict? Or did you start a new post that I missed?


 It looks good to me, I've only worn it a couple of times, but I think I like it. It's merited a place in my watch display box.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I paid a lot more than £40 for this 1979 one, but really like it.

Is it just me that really likes the blue Saturday and red Sunday date wheel?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> I paid a lot more than £40 for this 1979 one, but really like it.
> 
> Is it just me that really likes the blue Saturday and red Sunday date wheel?


 No - me too :yes:


----------

